# JSF2.0 / Doppelklick DataTable / Richfaces



## JonnyRico (29. Nov 2010)

Hi,

mal eine kleine Frage. Ich steige gerade von JSF1.2 auf JSF2.0. Außerdem nutze ich Richfaces als Komponentenbibliothek. Dort geht es um die Komponente rich:extendedDataTable. Das Problem ist, dass ich gerne eine Navigation bzw. eine Action (BackingBean) realisieren möchte, wenn jemand auf eine Tabellenzeile einen Doppelklick ausführt. Führt in habe ich es mit a4j:support event="ondblckick" realisiert. Leider funzt das nicht mehr, da dieses Element nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Hat jemand einen Tipp dazu oder kann mir sagen wie er sowas mit der h:dataTable realisiert? 
Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß

Jonny


----------



## Jay_030 (2. Dez 2010)

Also ich hatte sowas mal mit dem a4j:support-Tag gemacht. Damals habe ich jedoch nicht ondblclick als Event verwendet, sondern onRowDblClick. Versuch das mal.


----------



## JonnyRico (2. Dez 2010)

Hi,

danke für den Tipp. Das ist allerdings genau das Problem. Derzeit bin ich auch Richfaces3.3.x und JSF1.2 wo die a4j:support Komponente noch das action-Attribut hat. Leider ist a4j:support in f:ajax aufgegangen und a4j:ajax nur noch eine kleine Extension ohne action ;(

Gruß

Jonny


----------



## Jay_030 (2. Dez 2010)

Glaube, das listener-Attribut ist das, was du suchst. Schau mal in diesem Blog-Posting. Darüber kannst du eine Listener-Methode angeben, die aufgerufen wird, wenn das Event ausgelöst wurde.


----------



## JonnyRico (3. Dez 2010)

Right  Danke. Ich dachte das wäre auch raus geflogen. Das werde ich nachher mal testen. Schon mal vielen Danke.

Grus

Jonny


----------

